#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  What is your family name?

## dicoy

Basin parente ra ta ninyo, unya wala ta nag-ilhanay.... hehehe...

I'll start with mine... ALCALEN

 :clap:

----------


## seaferry

before katong single pako was fernandez now alda  :busy:

----------


## chadix24_7

TALLO

----------


## madzZz

Ong

----------


## neodeoxy

Tinga

----------


## exceed

TUÑACAO

----------


## cc_3125

Lopez

----------


## charmz_fire

Meredores

----------


## dubai_mitch

homecillo

----------


## talsik

Narvasa

----------


## Wayth Vader

Vader

----------


## sassy_faith

Veloso & Ruiz

----------


## lowree

JOSE is my family name.... but never been proud![/color]

----------


## nocram

> mother side: 
> cabatingan
> wagas
> 
> father side:
> oliva
> reynes


are you related to manilyn reynes?

----------


## Dondon

Tudtud. Wala pa gyuy ga abot.

@big_solid_snake

ig unsa mo ni Renee Bacon?

----------


## sheka

geraldino  :Smiley:

----------


## ej___

> dela calzada..


How are you related with Kent dela calzada bro? 

You know him?

----------


## kyuusai

E-M-N-A-C-E

----------


## angelfyre

mother's side: Judilla ---taga liloan
          Miñoza ----talamban

father's side: Bernales ---butuan/bohol
         Deloso ---bohol

----------


## the_Sphinx

maiden name: LIM
now      : ANTIPORTA

----------


## lady_yen89

motherside; inoc
fatherside: eda

ako last name eda, waaah,murag name

----------


## dhedi

Mother Side:

     Adajar
     Naluan
Father side:
      Cañete
      Estender
      Nemeño

----------


## joeyx2000

my family name is "apelyido"

----------


## ej___

Father side: Gu-wafo

Mother side: Co

 :cheesy:

----------


## miss tapya

father side: ybañez
        sanaco
        pil


mother side: pableo
         caldoza

----------


## lhykah

fernandez

----------


## awan

balaba

----------


## metallica

father side : Malinao : Tabogon, Cebu

mother side: Cabasag, Suico : Davao del Sur (Digos)

----------


## choy_bok

laurel....  :cool: 

L-loyal
A-alert
U-under god's religion
R-respectful
E-eager
L-lami!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha



jwk!

 :evil:   :evil:

----------


## myLawyer

Naa ko paryente diha, kanang ga-apelyido ug GO  :clap:

----------


## rennyvonne

dela Cruz-Ledesma

----------


## hayashane27

maiden: BAco

----------


## sakurai999

> balaba





u know fatima grace balaba??

----------


## phruckthoy

fatherside:saramosing
motherside:tanghal

----------


## baby_jenie

MAGLASANG-ATAY (oopss...sori for the family name of my hubby ha!?!, true baya ni)

----------


## emery

tuñacao

----------


## RU9halogen

Abarquez

----------


## tahitian

EMPHASIS

----------


## Uzumaki Naruto

Laluces - only one in CEBU

----------


## pordoy

father side:  Aballe
          Montiadora
          Monticalvo

mother side: Alterado
         Rojas
         Purog

----------


## baby_jenie

> Abarquez


are u from cogon, pardo?

----------


## wayangalgwapako

UY

----------


## jofox

Manacap,Fox, Gonzaga,

----------


## kd19orcinus

Sanchez   :finger dance: 

Naa koy relatives diri?  :rolleyes:

----------


## lady_yen89

> MAGLASANG-ATAY (oopss...sori for the family name of my hubby ha!?!, true baya ni)


naa ka kaila, monen maglasang?

----------


## Kabhang

mother- fernandez

father-bentulan

paryente namo ang mga tabar and lavandero sa mother side

ug monsales sa father side.

naa ko paryente diri?

murag naa daghan fernandez

----------


## doki

i am CHAVEZ

LA ROSA unta to (biological father) 

CHAVEZ akong mum. ARGAO ang roots

ARCO akong step dad

----------


## baby_jenie

i am now...LIVER(bisaya for Atay, funny but its true!)

maiden name MAGLASANG (from Pardo)

my dad DUMADAG(from bohol)
my mom UY (From manila)

parente ta?

----------


## baby_jenie

> naa ka kaila, monen maglasang?


wala man sis oi!!

----------


## adnes

naparate

----------

